# 一绝



## yuechu

大家好！

I was reading a book in Chinese today and had a question about the following sentence: "老张虽然是个粗人，但他泡茶的手艺在镇上可算是一绝。"
What does 一绝 mean?
Thanks!


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

一门绝技


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, retrogradedwithwind! Should 一 here be pronounced yī or yì? (I think it's yī, right?)


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

四声

可以再看看“一，不”的变音规律


----------



## coolfool

一绝 means 独一无二的技艺, i.e. an unparalleled, one and only, or unequaled stunt or feat, which expresses here an unusually brewing tea skill.


----------



## SuperXW

coolfool said:


> 一绝 means 独一无二的技艺, i.e. an unparalleled, one and only, or unequaled stunt or feat, which expresses here an unusually brewing tea skill.


That would confuse the starter about the tone of 一.
独一yi1无二
独一 means "the only one".

一yi4门绝技 
一门绝技 = 一项绝技. 门/项 are measure words for “skill”.

一门绝技 is the more proper explanation, and 一 should be pronounced yi4 in 一绝.


----------



## Skatinginbc

For me, the more "proper" (or traditional) definition of 一絕 is actually (1) 一首絕句 (noun), (2) 獨特絕妙 (adjective), or (3) 獨門絕技 (noun).
他泡茶的手藝在鎮上堪稱一絕 (可算是獨特絕妙 or 可算是獨門絕技)。
一 = 獨

Compare:
我有三絕：泡茶為一絕 (= 一門絕技), 品酒為一絕, 吹牛為一絕, 故號三絕先生。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

我觉得这里，是不是把这门绝技看成独门绝技都行


----------



## Skatinginbc

對, 都行。OP 的例子, 解釋為「一門絕技」或「獨門絕技」都行。我舉的「三絕先生」的例子, 就只有「一門絕技」才是正確的解釋。


----------



## SuperXW

But we still need to consider the question in post#3. 
Although we all say 独一yi1无二, I bet nobody says 他泡茶的手艺在镇上可算是一yi1绝.


----------



## Skatinginbc

First of all, I've heard people pronounced 算是一(yi1)絕 in Taiwan although 一(yi4)絕 is arguably more common and desirable.
Secondly, I always thought the tone sandi rule for 一 is independent of its meaning.  For instance, the 一 in 一(yi2)意孤行 means "純, 專" and the one in "毋隨我, 丈夫一(yi4)取單于耳" means "獨".
Thirdly, the 一 in 獨一無二 (= 獨一 + 無二，not 獨 + 一無 + 二) and the 一 in 算是一絕 (= 算是 + 一絕, not 算 + 是一 + 絕) have different phonological environments and therefore different tone sandi rules are applied:
獨一 ==> 「一」在詞尾讀陰平。
一絕 ==> 「一」在平聲前念去聲。

Hm, so do you mean 「一」may undergo tone sandi in Mainland Mandarin only if it means "one"?


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> First of all, I've heard people pronounced 算是一(yi1)絕 in Taiwan although 一(yi4)絕 is arguably more common and desirable.


I've only heard of yi1绝 as a nickname of some legendary martial artist in Wu-xia fantasies...Their names are parallel with the numbers, such 一绝二圣三君子...


Skatinginbc said:


> Secondly, I always thought the tone sandi rule for 一 is independent of its meaning.


Yes, I agree.


Skatinginbc said:


> Thirdly, the 一 in 獨一無二 (= 獨一 + 無二，not 獨 + 一無 + 二) and the 一 in 算是一絕 (= 算是 + 一絕, not 算 + 是一 + 絕) have different phonological environments and therefore different tone sandi rules are applied:
> 獨一 ==> 「一」在詞尾讀陰平。
> 一絕 ==> 「一」在平聲前念去聲。
> Hm, so do you mean 「一」may undergo tone sandi in Mainland Mandarin only if it means "one"?


I didn't think of tone sandi. Since you mentioned this, what I can say is 一在表示“第一”时不会变调，如果变调了就不表示“第一”.
To me, 算是一绝 means 算是一门绝技, not 算是“唯一的/独一的/第一的”绝技.
I think* 一 is just the number* of 绝, and *绝 itself* *means "only/unique/unparalleled"* or “唯一的/独一的/第一的”.

我觉得你们有点被“绝”字影响，换个字。
“他算是当地一怪。”不会读yi1，也不表示“独一无二的怪”。
即使是绝，我们也可以说：“他是一绝，你是一绝，你俩是我们班二绝。”“此人拳掌双绝，不可小觑。”
*“绝”字本身代表“独一无二”，并不是前面的数词*。量词被省略了，但数词“一”没有省略。


----------



## Skatinginbc

<國語辭典>一絕：(1) 一首絕句 (noun) (2) 絕妙獨一無二 (adj).
一絕 (絕妙獨一無二) 是形容詞, 一(獨) 和 絕 是近義詞, 「一絕」這個形容詞是個 synonymous compound.  形容詞轉名詞用, 意思是「XX之人, 事, or 物」(絕妙獨一無二之技藝)。

Compare: 一怪
怪 本身就常作名詞用 (e.g., 妖怪, 鬼怪), 意思是性情怪癖行為異樣之人(e.g., 江南七怪, 揚州八怪).  一 和 怪 非近義詞, 與 一絕 的情況完全不一樣。

Re: 一絕二聖三君子 ==> 這只不過是多個類似「三絕先生」的例子, 與原句何干？

原句的結構是「堪稱一絕」, 「稱得上一絕」(cf. 稱得上美輪美奐, 美輪美奐是形容詞)的變形, 這裡的「一絕」是形容詞，理解為名詞也可, 不把它當作一詞, 分析成 一(one) + 絕(noun) 也說得過去。但我不贊同 「一 + 絕」的分析比其他的詮釋更 "proper".


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

说来一绝怎么当形容词？
一绝的技术？

堪称一绝的艺术？
这手艺是一绝？
这两个未必要看成形容词，看成名词即可。


----------



## Skatinginbc

口感一絕的巧克力


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

口感一绝＝口感一流
这个倒是近似形容词。


----------



## SuperXW

“一绝”当成一个词整体理解成什么都没有问题，不过其内部的“一”，应该是数量词。
继续像鹦鹉一样重复自己的话：
第一、唯一、独一无二、所有表示“unique/first/unparalleled/only”的一：一声
一绝、所有表示数量“one”的一：根据后面的字变调


----------



## Skatinginbc

一(yi4)馬當先, 獨領風騷
定於一(=獨)尊 ==> <兩岸萌典>台灣 yi4, 大陸 yi1.
一流 ==> <兩岸萌典> 台灣 yi4, 大陸 yi1.
第一流 = 第一 (yi1) + 流 

台灣「一」的變調規則與其意義毫無關係。不論是 one, 還是 first, 還是 unique, 都遵照相同的聲調規則。


----------



## SuperXW

看了你举的这些例子，可能确实有这样的区别。
由于大陆yi1的使用条件严格，我会依照音调理解词义。
一yi4马当先，我也会自然理解成“一匹马”当先。


----------



## Skatinginbc

絕一的美味,  一絕的美味
荒誕特一的言行, 百年一特的暴君

大陸「一」究竟是怎麼念的???
1. one vs. singular, lone
一眼人 (單眼人, 獨眼人, 只有一個眼睛的人) , 一馬當先 (單馬, 獨馬, 一匹馬) ==> 聲調細分單, 獨, 一 有實用意義(有實際需要及可行性)嗎？
2. one vs. the same
一家人 (一個家, 同個家), 一夥人(一群人, 同夥人), 一心一德(同心同德) ==> 大陸區分「 咱們是一群」(一個團體)」和「咱們是一群」(同一團體)嗎？
3. one vs. all, whole
一心一意 (全心全意) ==> 大陸區別 「一概」(全部), 「一概」(同樣), 和「一概」(一個標準)嗎？


----------



## fyl

我不确定“独”到底指什么。我觉得在大陆“一”根本就没有“独”的意思。我没有听说过这种解释，字典里也查不到。所有的“一”我都是按照one/first理解。

当然很多情况下“一个”自然也是“单独的”，比如“一马当先”，理解成one/single区别不大。

有的时候似乎有区别，比如“一绝”，理解成single似乎比理解成one更牛一些。我一直都是作one解。如果要理解为“独”，我也和SuperXW一样读为yi1，因为这种解释对我来说是一种特殊的“类文言式”的解释，需要把“一”拆成单独一个词来读。

一绝、一马当先、定于一尊、一眼人，全部都要变调，其中的“一”都只是one的意思。
“一流”作“第一流”时不变调，如果变调我会把“流”理解为量词（特定语境中出现的创造性用法）。

Edit：抱歉，刚才没有想明白"the same" 和 "all, whole"这两种解释。
一家人、一伙人、一群，全都要变调。一心一意、一概也要变调。表示one和the same/all, whole时读音应该没有区别。


----------



## Skatinginbc

漢典「一」詳細解釋, 形容詞(10)：獨， 如一目, 一眼, 一取, 一尊。

獨 = singular (which may have the connotation of "being the only one, unique, exceptional", 如一尊).


----------



## fyl

好吧，我刚才只查了现代汉语词典。大型字典、词典中是有的。不过我确实从来没有这样理解过“一”字。一目、一眼、一尊，single跟one没有区别嘛。一取没听说过。


----------



## andyhu

一绝
[yī jué]
■a special skill; a unique talent or accomplishment
多指独一无二的技艺

Examples:
他的书法可以说是当代一绝了
微雕艺术堪称中华一绝


----------



## Skatinginbc

謝謝你, fyl.  依據你的回覆, 我得到以下結論：
1. 台灣和大陸的區別其實只在 one 和 first 的情況下。大陸把「一流」分析為「(第)一+流」, 台灣不考慮省略的「第」.
2. 大陸和台灣一樣, 不以變調與否來區分 one, singular, lone, the same, whole, as one, 等等。
3. 你們會想把「一絕」(若作獨絕解)讀成yi1, 是因為該解釋不尋常, 而想靠發音差異來特殊化, 並非現有變音規則說要如此區別。

獨：只有一個 only one
「一眼人」是只有一眼 (only one eye)的人, 也就是獨眼人, 與「他傷了一眼」的一眼(an eye)不同。「一馬當先」不是一匹馬(a horse)當先, 而是單槍匹馬(only one horse)地當先。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 絕一的美味,  一絕的美味
> 荒誕特一的言行, 百年一特的暴君
> 
> 大陸「一」究竟是怎麼念的???
> 1. one vs. singular, lone
> 一眼人 (單眼人, 獨眼人, 只有一個眼睛的人) , 一馬當先 (單馬, 獨馬, 一匹馬) ==> 聲調細分單, 獨, 一 有實用意義(有實際需要及可行性)嗎？
> 2. one vs. the same
> 一家人 (一個家, 同個家), 一夥人(一群人, 同夥人), 一心一德(同心同德) ==> 大陸區分「 咱們是一群」(一個團體)」和「咱們是一群」(同一團體)嗎？
> 3. one vs. all, whole
> 一心一意 (全心全意) ==> 大陸區別 「一概」(全部), 「一概」(同樣), 和「一概」(一個標準)嗎？


橙色的我在大陆都没听说过，即使这些词存在，也极少有人用哈。
剩下是我知道的，全都需要根据后面的字变调。



SuperXW said:


> 继续像鹦鹉一样重复自己的话：
> 第一、唯一、独一无二、所有表示“unique/first/unparalleled/only”的一：一声
> 一绝、所有表示数量“one”的一：根据后面的字变调


我说过的大陆标准如上。

现在你追加了几种解释，如果有声调规则，我能想到的如下：
1. single（和one词义无区别）：根据后面的字变调
2. the same（如“一样”“一致”"同一个"）：根据后面的字变调
3. all, whole, as one（如“统一”“整齐划一”）：一声
但我这种归纳法可能有问题，不能解释“一概”等词，似乎在词尾的都读yi1，词头的则只有表示“第一”时才读yi1。

可能如你所说，音调并不能用来区分这些词义，但这是有原因的：
所有这些词义都是由one衍生出来的，你能说“一马当先”“一家人”等词中，“一”不表示one吗？“The same”和“as one”能分辨吗？所以这些词义本来就无法被清晰区分。
它们首先表示one，然后才有其它词义。所以大多数时候，根据one的规则，它们变调。


----------



## Skatinginbc

漢典「一」作「獨」解的英文翻譯, 和我的英文翻譯一樣, 都是 singular。Singular 有 only one, lone, one of a kind, unique, special 的涵義。


SuperXW said:


> 第一、唯一、独一无二、所有表示“unique/first/unparalleled/only”的一：一声


唯一：只有一個； 唯, 只有； 「一」是一個 (one), 不是 "unique/ first/ unparalleled/ only".
獨一：單獨一個 (one), 或單獨、只有一個 (singular) (獨 和 一 是 synonymous, 如 一 和 絕 是 synonymous).
唯一和獨一的一 讀yi1, 是因為其出現於詞尾, 故不變音, 與「一」的意義無關 (e.g., 取其一 yi1 one, 合而為一 yi1 one).
你提到「表示"unique/ unparalleled/only"的一」, 但我真的無法確定你究竟是在說什麼, 不知你指的是「一」的意思, 還是整個詞的意思。感覺上, 你好像犯了把"all, whole, as one"歸納為陰平(一聲)的相同錯誤。變不變聲與「一」的位置(是否是詞尾)有關, 與其意義不相干。


SuperXW said:


> 我这种归纳法可能有问题，不能解释“一概”等词，似乎在词尾的都读yi1


的確有问题. 是與「一」的位置(是否是詞尾)有關, 與「一」的意義無關.  除了(第)一"first"與prefix有關外, 其他的解釋, 包括「獨」, 都是one的意義衍生, 所以均按相同的聲調規則。換句話說, 你不能靠「一yi4絕」的四聲, 來判斷該單字的意義。


SuperXW said:


> 橙色的我在大陆都没听说过，即使这些词存在，也极少有人用


沒听过, 稀見, 不等於錯誤, 或不"proper".
 「一眼巨人」總能接受吧？ 希臘神話有個一眼巨人克洛(_cyclops_)...
中興大學徐金芬.六朝志怪小說中的情欲論述: 自覺擁有獨特_絕一_的自我.
大兴汤院遗址公园简介: 传承中华几千年的泡汤文化，有着世界绝一的九路财神.
秉承徽派建筑风格，酒店保留了天井这一徽派建筑中绝一的特点.

我提「絕一」是想指出現代漢語喜歡把與one差距較大的「一」放在詞尾, 動機是減少structural ambiguity (譬如一絕到底是一項絕技, 還是獨特絕妙？反過來成為絕一, 就可避免模稜兩可), 這個傾向似乎讓很多人誤以為這些「一」不論是在詞頭還是詞尾都應讀yi1。


----------

